# MBGFC Outboard Shootout Moved to Sun



## wahooproductions (Feb 6, 2009)

Do to tonight and tomorrow's forecast the MBGFC is moving the Outboard Shootout to Sunday.

Crews can still come to the party tonight (if registration is paid).

There will be a ten minute Captain's meeting tomorrow night (Saturday) at the MBGFC Clubhouse. At the conclusion of the meeting, boats will be free to depart.

If you have any questions, feel free to call me (Jim Cox) at 251-802-2664


----------



## dun2run (Nov 22, 2012)

Just wondering, with all of the information I entered on the registration, why couldn't we be notified about this? I had to find out from a friend of a friend who's not even in the tournament after I've been on the road pulling a boat for probably an hour to find out we were gonna be a day early. With only a handful of boats entered in the shoot out, couldn't a couple of phone calls be made?


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I would be pissed. That's is unacceptable not to notify tournament captains that a tournament has been moved. When you know damn well you had to fill out your name and number for certain.


----------



## dun2run (Nov 22, 2012)

Scruggspc said:


> I would be pissed. That's is unacceptable not to notify tournament captains that a tournament has been moved. When you know damn well you had to fill out your name and number for certain.


My point exactly. I entered a phone number and 4 email addresses.


----------



## wahooproductions (Feb 6, 2009)

It was unfortunate. We tried to reach everyone. We called each boat that put a phone number on the registration form. We e-mailed everyone in our database trying to get the message out there and posted it here on our website and facebook page.

Fishing tournaments are supposed to be fun and the last thing the MBGFC would want to do would be to cause aggravation for those who fish with us.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

I got the email.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

dun2run said:


> Just wondering, with all of the information I entered on the registration, why couldn't we be notified about this? I had to find out from a friend of a friend who's not even in the tournament after I've been on the road pulling a boat for probably an hour to find out we were gonna be a day early. With only a handful of boats entered in the shoot out, couldn't a couple of phone calls be made?


I had to let Josh know.......glad I saved y'all the hassle.


----------



## 32zf (Oct 1, 2009)

How many boats fished the shootout? results?


----------



## wahooproductions (Feb 6, 2009)

The shootout was cancelled. After moving the tournament there weren't enough boats to have an event. 

all of us that have run tournaments know, once you change a date, it usually greatly diminishes participation.


----------



## dun2run (Nov 22, 2012)

samoajoe said:


> I had to let Josh know.......glad I saved y'all the hassle.


Yeah, thanks for letting us know. We went ahead and pulled the boat down since we were already half way and left it overnight. Went back sat. night and fished Sunday. You've got some good looking baits by the way. We're gonna have to get a trip together sometime. Thanks for helping us out!


----------



## dun2run (Nov 22, 2012)

32zf said:


> How many boats fished the shootout? results?


Once MBGFC gave us the boot for a low turn out, the remaining boats decided to roll our entry fees into a tournament of sorts for ourselves working off of the original shoot out rules. Ended up being four boats and no fish to weigh in from anybody. Either way, it was good to meet some new people and still go offshore. Water was the bluest I've seen this year.


----------



## dun2run (Nov 22, 2012)

This is always a good reason to get out there.


----------

